# Lizard coop help



## redtailgal (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes, you read it right.  

I need to build a lizard coop for Elroy the iguana.  He would like to have an outside area to hang out this spring and summer.  He'll just be out for a few hours a day, so it doesnt need to be massive.

I am thinking that a 4' x 4' x 5' tall  enclosure would work, this way I can put a large bath pan on the bottom, and some various climbing and enrichment activities for him.

I will have to use plastic coated wire.......regular wire will take off an iggy's toe.  I already have my wire.

This enclosure will have to sit on my deck right next to my back door, so I want it to not be an eyesore.  It also needs to be sturdy enough to protect my boy from predators (although he will not be outside when we are not home)  It needs a solid bottom, so he cannot dig out.

And I need to not spend a fortune on it.

NOW,  I have seen some of the stuff you folks build.  I would love suggestions if you have them.  I am coming up with a big box and HOW boring!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 19, 2012)

Maybe you can make a sort of coop feel??? Picture this:
A box where he can sleep that leads to a "run" like a coop and is elevated somewhat so you can have easy access and your not bending over soo much.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 19, 2012)

I would also try using a rabbit pan at the bottom so he can't dig out and predators can't get in. Maybe it could be hanging like a rabbits cage???


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 19, 2012)

How about this: http://www.googleadservices.com/pag...7csegpl&ref=6111&subref=AA&CAWELAID=691916988


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 19, 2012)

I"d have to fold Elroy in half to get him in that!  lol

He is a little over 3 feet long.

This cage has got to be at LEAST 4 feet wide, by 4 feet deep and between 4 and 5 feet tall.  It needs to be wire sides (I already have the wire) so that he can get the UVB benefits from the sun.

He will just be in it for a couple hours a day, but I have to be able to put a bath pan in the bottom for him.......I already have that, it's 3.5 feet long, by 3 feet wide, and 6 inches deep.  Even my 4 x 4 measurements are going to be a pretty tight fit.

I am hoping that someone will have a chicken tractor  or something similar that has been predator proof for them, so that I can glean ideas.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 19, 2012)

O.K. sorry .. did not look at the measurements ...


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 19, 2012)

lol, no reason to hide, I appreciate all the help I can get!


----------



## daisychick (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm picturing something simple like a wooden frame for top and bottom out of like 2x4s, like a raised garden bed box would look. And then smaller 2x2 wood pieces connecting the top and bottom just so you have a place to staple the coated wire onto it.  Maybe a few cross pieces of small size wood to support the wire if he climbs up it.  Kind of like a fully open rabbit hutch on it's end.    It makes sense in my mind and I can see it, but describing it in writing is a different story.   

There is an awesome pvc pipe one on this site.   http://www.iguanaresource.org/cagebuildingresources.html   You cold make a frame like they did and then just use your wire you have for the sides.

e.t.a.  you have to scroll down the first page a little ways and then you can see the picture of the pvc pipe cage.


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 19, 2012)

I've looked at some of the PVC ones a couple times..


I've never really worked that much with PVC, so you think it would be heavy enough to sustain winds and would it be sturdy enough to ward off stray dogs and such?  I talked with some other ig owners who have had igs get gone from a pvc enclosure.  I like that it wont rot, though.............  hmmm

I like your wooden frame idea.  I could take treated plywood and cover the bottom two feet, so he would feel like he had some privacy while he was in his bath pan.  I could do something like that in panels, so that it could be broken down and stored easily for winter.  I'll need to come up with a way to attaching a top and bottom, so that I can make it collapsible.

You got my wheels turning with your wood idea, I may have to have hubby sketch it out for me.


----------



## daisychick (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes!  Make take apart panels you could take off and store.   The base would be your only non-take-apart thing.  If you made 4 rectangular sides similar to window panels with the criss-cross through them and "screen" them in with your wire.   Then figure a way to attach them to your base.  Then make a top for it and it would be really easy to take apart.    Notice my drawing to illustrate what one side would look like, you have to imagine it with your wire attached to it and with straight lines.


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes, yes I see it!


----------

